# Connected to the router, but it won't connect to the internet!



## DigNits (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I'm having an issue with a new router I bought. The Asus RT-N12 B1. I am not super tech savvy but I try to teach myself things every now and then. I wanted a cheap router to put DD-WRT firmware on. 

The firmware is installed and good to go. Only I plug in the router and I can connect to the signal, I just get no internet access.

Think anyone can lend some wisdom?

Here is my ipconfig /all. (This is basically the extent of my knowledge)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hshld.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A2-54-F0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connectio
n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-04-A6-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ASUS PCE-N15 11n Wireless LAN PCI-E Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-04-A6-DE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::40a3:f62:64c8:5087%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.134(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 10, 2012 4:44:36 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 11, 2012 4:44:35 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 240387238
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-FE-A0-64-54-04-A6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{06BDFEA0-7884-4E01-8841-D39D603}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2D49A512-C8D2-4334-9CD0-256991F5971D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.hshld.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Did you powercycle the modem after the change?

Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Can you reach the internet when connected by ethernet cable?


----------



## DigNits (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes sir I cycled them several times. Still non-functional.

I also cannot connect to the internet via LAN either.

I tried the switch on the router towards both "Wireless Router" and "AP", but that never worked either.


----------



## DigNits (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

no mention of you configuring the router after the dd-wrt update.

you need to confirm you have a wan connection to the isp.


----------

